# Homebuilt Widnows 8 pro random freezes and during gaming.



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

System freezes during gaming and web searching, also forze in safe mode. By freeze I mean no response to any key bored commands, numlock and caps lock lights do not turn on or off, no mouse movment and no sound. I must do a hard resest every time and I have to reset my Linksys ae2500 which is in my front panel USB.port. I have never overclocked this machine.

My system specs:
cooler master half x case
AMD Phenom II x4 365 ( with after market heatsink cooler master hyper 212 evo)
ASUSTek M4a88td-v EVO\USB3
AMD Radeon HD 6900
8 gigs of corsair vengeance.
cooler master 850w PSU
HD is WDC WD5000AAkx-083ca1

Heat is: idle 38c under load is 42c, ambient temperature is 71F ( Feels like it i don't have any ambient sensor)

Voltage idle Speedfan ( I know its not very correct but its somthing!)
Vcore : 1.36V
+3.3 3.34v
+5v 5.00v
+12v 11.83v
GPU Vddc: 1.02

What I have done so far:
Ran memtest86 for 11 hours no error.
Used AVAST to scan for malware and rootkits
scanned core system files
Did a Re-install of Windows 7 pro 64bit twice Windows 8 32 bit and now windows 8 64 bit
Updated BIOS and drivers
Ran OCCT:CPU Linpack, GPU and PSU tress test's for an hour.
Re-seated all hardware components twice.

Thank you for your time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Freezing is caused by overheating or failing PSU. From what you posted Your power looks good. Did you apply thermal paste under the CPU Fan? It may need to be reapplied. Check to make sure all fans are spinning.
You can also try to do a Clean Boot.


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

I cleaned the die with some rubbing alcohol and shot some new paste on it each time we removed the heat sink. Will try the clean boot idea now.

Thanks for the input and reply!


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

What is the likelihood of a CPU being damaged due to heat? All fans are working properly besides the top 230mm case fan because of no power connections left on the mobo.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

CPU rarely gets damaged, but there could be swollen caps on the motherboard.


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

Did cleanboot, froze playing BF4 beta after 27 minutes. Checked the caps and they all looked fine. During OCCT's GPU test I can hear my video cards fans making odd noise's, though I never hear it during gaming. Could this be a problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Any odd noises coming from any computer hardware could be a problem. 
Stress test your GPU with FurMark: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

Will do, How long should I run this test?


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

Think we just found the problem, just started the test and the GPU allready hit 74c under 2 minutes....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The tests heats up the card to stress it out. If it doesn't crash your video card, then that's not the problem. Test Your Graphics Card Stability with Furmark [Gaming]


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

No crash after a 2 hour test, the sounds from the fan kicks up at 72%.


----------



## FourWinds (Oct 8, 2013)

Could .NET be a problem? I disabled 3.5 the other night and i could play BF4 for 3 hours before a freeze.


----------

